
Ask HN: How to learn mathematics from scratch - kaoussi
Hey, I pretty much flunked math in high school, and now that I am passionate by machine learning and it&#x27;s appliances, I would love to learn the basics, I already have experience in web development, but I figured out I need more math knowledge to get started building programs that work. 
Any help? Suggestions? Thank you.
======
simon
Suggestion 1: Have children and help them with their Maths homework.

Suggestion 2: Signup with
[https://www.khanacademy.org/](https://www.khanacademy.org/) and work through
from 1st grade until you feel that you've gone as far as you wish.

